# Hunting Partner Needed



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

Is anybody else stuck hunting alone? I live in Sandy and am looking for someone to hunt opening with. Deer! Just thought it would be good to meet some other archery hunters.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Where do you live? Are you looking just for opening day?


----------



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

I live in Sandy. I am hunting opening day but, looking to hunt until I tag. However many days that is.


----------



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

Son of a [email protected]#@$! It looks like I am solo again.


----------



## Mtnland1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Do you have any private ground with lots of trophy's?????? I'll take off if so


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

what area do you hunt? I would maybe be down during the extended. I'll be solo in the southeast this weekend.


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

Send me a PM...I am not available on the opener, but maybe we can hook up the second weekend


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

shoot me a pm. I live in riverton and we are only traveling 2 hours to our spot for the weekend.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

pm sent.


----------



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

Went up solo. Best hunt I ever had. Saw 6x6 Elk, 5 Bucks, 2 dows and a huge Moose. My first shot missed because I was shaking so bad. At least that is my excuse. 30 Minutes later stuck a big 5x5. Looked for 4 hours after I ran out of the blood trail. Went back and searched for another 5 hours. WTF!!!!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

How far did you track the 5X5 before you ran out of blood? Was it good blood? He might be close to where you lost the trail.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Time to head back and start running grid patters until he is found. Just think logically about what he would have done and run patterns. If he made it to water, he probably piled up somewhere near it after he bedded.


----------

